# Canning Leftovers?



## jpadams (Sep 7, 2012)

I was wondering.... I cook enough to feed an army of people (old habits die hard sometimes, lol) But I was wondering if it is a good idea to can up the left overs.. Things like, Veggie Stew, Chicken and Dumplings, Chili ect... Things like that????


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

jpadams said:


> I was wondering if it is a good idea to can up the left overs.. Things like, Veggie Stew, Chicken and Dumplings, Chili ect... Things like that????


I've done all of the above and more. Soups, stews, spaghetti, pulled pork BBQ. Just be sure to process for the item that has the longest processing time. You should figure on 90 minutes at 10lbs pressure if you're at sea level. Not sure of times and pressure if you're at a higher altitude.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Ready made meals in jars are always a plus in my book whether you are preparing for an emergency or not.

As long as I have empty jars on hand, I can the leftovers, when no jars are available, I'll try dehydrating.


----------

